# Scrap and leftovers



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

While still living in CA, I’ve accumulated plenty of scrap (we all know how difficult it is to part with any piece of wood bigger than 1/4”x1”x6”), and then came the leftovers from the moving crate build. I ended up giving away a lot of good wood, but did manage to make a few things on the quick and dirty. All of these are farewell giveaways to friends and family:


















Oak and walnut. Can’t beat that combination for sheer character. The 3 on the top with different head design didn’t have finish on when I took the pic.










Japanese serving tray, oak and walnut again. Finished it later with tung oil and Bull’s Eye shellac, there are also champfered log legs that cannot be seen.










Already made these in the past, this time it was an oak board.










Had a big scrap piece of 3/4” Baltic birch, so why not cut a big circle and turn it into a Lazy Susan. The top is oak, walnut and pine scraps, filled the gaps with pigmented bondo and finished with shellac.





















This one went to my father who’s celebrating his 70th birthday this year. Nothing complicated, just some scrap ply with pocket screws and dowels. My only point of pride with this is the top tray, it fits so snug that one can use the toolbox as a coffee press.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job on all and a good use of leftover wood!

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks good


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Good job on all and a good use of leftover wood!
> 
> David


Like i said, all these are just rough and dirty, anywhere between 45 min to 1 hr a piece (barring the glueup time). Didn’t have nearly enough time to do quality work.

People often don’t realize how much stuff can be made with scraps. As long as the scraps can be milled, the sky is the limit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I love making useful things from leftovers, even in jigs where you often need smaller parts. You've done a great job with your 'scraps'.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

...... and Martha Stewart thinks she can make something good with leftovers!


----------



## Willji (Feb 28, 2020)

Very nice use of leftovers.


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

Great Job!! Now you are making me cry over the "scraps" I have sent to the dump.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Scrap? Leftover?
I call it Raw material.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I missed this... Those are some nice projects.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Here’s another little scrap wood project, for Mother’s Day:










Ash and walnut. Also, a big shout out to Odie’s Oil for making the absolute best penetrating finish (which also smells fantastic).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

